# SBH- scope or red dot?



## Voodoo (Oct 26, 2008)

Just wondering what your experiences have been regarding the .44 mag. SBH and a sighting system, I'm a hunter and would like to get away from open sights as my eyes aren't what they used to be, I have a Millett red dot and a laser on my 22a and like how it improved my accuracy, went from shooting groups to enlarging holes, hopefully with the right setup I can take my lowly 3" groups on the SBH down a notch....Any suggestions?...Thanks,Steve


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 26, 2008)

WoW, I'm suprised, 5 days and no opinions? guess I'll buy another Millett....Thanks


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry sir, no experience with the SBH other than my dad owned one for years that he kept under the seat of his truck. It got stolen one day when we were at the moto-cross races back in the 70's.

All my hunting is with archery, rifles or black powder for big game.

Keep monitoring. I am sure someone will come up with some experience.

Kind Regards, 

buck32


----------

